# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Cajas de Plástico Corrugado

## CARTONPLAST CMN GRUPO INC.

Mediante esta misiva presentamos a *CMN GRUPO INDUSTRIAL SAC*, empresa peruana dedicada a la elaboración, diseño y comercialización del Carton plast (Cajas de Plástico Corrugado). 
CMN, tiene un reto, consolidarse como socio estratégico de las empresas agro exportadoras en cajas de plástico corrugado a nivel nacional, bajo la óptica de una mejora continua de atención al cliente. Contamos con productos de alta performance y el respaldo técnico de nuestro personal calificado.  
Nuestras instalaciones están previstas hoy, con tecnología de vanguardia europea para la elaboración del carton plast en las líneas de extrusión, impresión y troquelado. Así mismo contamos con la primera máquina de impresión en línea de cuatro colores italiana en Sudamérica, logrando así, una calidad de resolución perfecta (fotografía). 
CMN, le ofrece la oportunidad de elaborar CUALQUIER MODELO DE CAJA DE PLASTICO IGUAL QUE EL CARTON, PERO CON VALORES AGREGADOS EN CARTONPLAST, POR SER UTILIZADO EN LA EXPORTACIÓN DE ALIMENTOS FRESCOS, CONGELADOS, ENVASADOS Y EN GENERAL. NUESTRA MISION ES BRINDAR SOLUCIONES, CALIDAD Y PRECIOS ACORDE AL MERCADO. Estamos preparados para asumir producciones y campañas todo el año con puntualidad y seriedad. 
Atentamente
Yosep Yirao
Divisiòn Marketing
Teléf. ( 511 ) 430-2241 
Nextel 98 129*2694 ygirao@cmnperu.com
Lurin-Peru" 
SaludosTemas similares: Cajas para Granadilla jabas cosecheras de plastico Pallets de cartón corrugado Cajas de Cartón Corrugado para la Agro exportación Científicos peruanos obtienen plástico biodegradable tras extraer almidón de papa

----------


## MIGUEL GUTIERREZ

Estimado: 
  Reciban un cordial saludo y permítame presentar a nuestra empresa TECNIPESA E.I.R.L. , nos dedicamos a brindar servicio técnico de todo tipo de balanzas y las marcas existentes en el mercado al igual también suministramos equipos de pesaje. 
  Estoy a su disposición para poder asesorarla en todo lo que es sistema de pesaje; también podemos coordinar visitas técnicas sin ningún costo, conjuntamente con el encargado del mantenimiento o producción. 
  Le adjunto la carta de presentación de nuestra empresa. 
  A espera de sus comentarios. 
  Saludos. 
  Atte.   *Miguel Gutiérrez Navarrete* Asesor Técnico Comercial  Jr. Justo Arias Araguez 373 Urb. Villa Sol - Lima 39  Tel. +51 (1) 528-7653 Cel. +51 (1) 990-502-758 Nex. 121*4025 *mgutierrez@tecnipesa.com.pe web: www.tecnipesa.com.pe http://www.tecnipesa.com.pe

----------

